# hub Usb



## plogoff (17 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
je désire acheter un hub usb mais je ne sais vraiment pas quoi prendre...
Si quelqu'un a déjà effectuer un tel achat, son avis m'interresserait ...

merci d'avance


----------



## Zyrol (17 Septembre 2007)

un hub usb, c'est assez basique comme mat&#233;riel. tu prends n'importe lequel qui soit aliment&#233; par une alimentation externe (pour beneficier de l'USB2) et zou !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> un hub usb, c'est assez basique comme matériel. tu prends n'importe lequel qui soit alimenté par une alimentation externe (pour beneficier de l'USB2) et zou !



Ouh là ... Doucement, cher co-modo, ça n'est pas si simple, il existe des hub alimentés ... USB1, faut bien prendre un hub USB*2* pour dépasser les 12 Mb/s


----------



## plogoff (17 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses ...
Finalement j'ai acheté celui-là :

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Periphe...-7-ports-Nouveau-design-2-verticaux-Blanc.htm


----------



## Zyrol (17 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouh là ... Doucement, cher co-modo, ça n'est pas si simple, il existe des hub alimentés ... USB1, faut bien prendre un hub USB*2* pour dépasser les 12 Mb/s



ça existe encore ?   

Si j'ai été si direct, c'est que sur "mon" site de référence de vente en ligne, les hub USB1 ont disparu depuis bien longtemps.
Par contre les hub USB2 auto-alimenté, il y en a beaucoup, donc pour eviter toute erreur, mieux vaut en choisir un avec alim externe


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> ça existe encore ?
> 
> Si j'ai été si direct, c'est que sur "mon" site de référence de vente en ligne, les hub USB1 ont disparu depuis bien longtemps.
> Par contre les hub USB2 auto-alimenté, il y en a beaucoup, donc pour eviter toute erreur, mieux vaut en choisir un avec alim externe



Ben, après avoir vu celui qu'il a choisi, j'ai un doute, là :mouais:


----------



## Zyrol (18 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, apr&#232;s avoir vu celui qu'il a choisi, j'ai un doute, l&#224; :mouais:



c'est clair je vois mal d'ou ce hub va tirer toute l'&#233;nergie pour alimenter 7 hypoth&#233;tiques p&#233;riph&#233;riques en USB2...:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> c'est clair je vois mal d'ou ce hub va tirer toute l'&#233;nergie pour alimenter 7 hypoth&#233;tiques p&#233;riph&#233;riques en USB2...:mouais:



Et si jamais, en plus, ils ne sont pas hypoth&#233;tiques, alors l&#224;, je te dis pas ...


----------



## plogoff (21 Septembre 2007)

Et si, hypotétiquement, il était alimenté ce hub...


----------



## Arlequin (21 Septembre 2007)

n'est ce pas.....: 

*Contenu de lemballage *
 Hub USB Plus
* Adaptateur secteur*
 Câble USB 2.0
 Manuel de lutilisateur


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2007)

plogoff a dit:


> Et si, hypotétiquement, il était alimenté ce hub...





Arlequin a dit:


> n'est ce pas.....:
> 
> *Contenu de lemballage *
>  Hub USB Plus
> ...



Ben, à lire le prospectus, ça n'était pas évident !



> Aucune source dalimentation nest requise (pour la plupart des périphériques)


----------



## Arlequin (21 Septembre 2007)

c'est beau le marketing quand même  

pour la "plupart" ...... très précis ça !  

donc en gros, tu n'as pas besoin d'alimentation, sauf pour "certains" préiphériques ! 

va comprendre......


----------

